# tri colour rats



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

hi, ive got two rats out that are still abit young not weened yet so could change colou,r but doubt it. in know in mice, tri colour mice are new and abit harder to get. i was wondering if the same in rats. these are looking cream and white, red eyes. with a couple of brown patches on them. very nice either way but are they something diffent? also the rst of the liter are all black and some black with small patches of white.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

razor said:


> hi, ive got to rats out that are still abit young not weened yet so could change colour but doubt it. in know in mice tri colour mice are new and abit harder to get. i was wondering if the same in rats. these are looking cream and white red eyes. with a couple of brown patches on them. very nice either way but are they something diffent?


Trio coloured mice are non existant in this country at the moment, which is a shame as id love to get my hands on some and some Merles while im at it lol

As for rats i havent a clue on that


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Trio coloured mice are non existant in this country at the moment, which is a shame as id love to get my hands on some and some Merles while im at it lol
> 
> As for rats i havent a clue on that


 Really?? We have a boy whose black white and ginger :hmm:


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

tri coloured mice are here. simons rodents are doing them. ive googled these and only came up with one. does any one know any good links i could get pics of to compare?


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

spider_duck said:


> Really?? We have a boy whose black white and ginger :hmm:


looks like 2 then lol.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

razor said:


> tri coloured mice are here. simons rodents are doing them. ive googled these and only came up with one. does any one know any good links i could get pics of to compare?





razor said:


> looks like 2 then lol.


Looks like its a way of fooling you to look as if they are tri coloured when infact all they are, are mismarked tans :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Whatever he is our Cow is a big sexy :flrt:









Look! I has balls! :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Whatever he is my Cow is a big sexy :flrt:
> image
> 
> Look! I has balls! :lol2:
> image


Looks to be a black tan banded definatly not tri coloured Tri Color Mice <---- now thats a tri mouse :mf_dribble:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: I think I prefer cow


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely a marked black tan mouse. Not a true tri.

As for the rat, it sounds like you have marked siamese, so again, not a true tri.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Definitely a marked black tan mouse. Not a true tri.
> 
> As for the rat, it sounds like you have marked siamese, so again, not a true tri.


Woot woot thank goodness someone else is here who knows too :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Do you feel all smart now, Mark  *pats*


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

a mouse with three colours on is a tri coloured mouse....fact.......might not be to breed standard but common sense says three colours = tri coloured:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ditta said:


> a mouse with three colours on is a tri coloured mouse....fact.......might not be to breed standard but common sense says three colours = tri coloured:lol2:


Glad im not alone in thinking this :lol2:


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

ill try and put a pick of the rats when abit you definate. but have got 3 colours. eitherway is a bit odd isnt it?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably a siamese marked or another colour going through a particularly "messy" moult. Other tricolour rats have mostly been proven to be down to malnourishment or other neglect (urine staining etc) although I am sure that isn't the case with yours, it's just to show they aren't likely.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

No, a tri coloured mouse is not any mismarked TANS.

A true tricolur will have the 3 colours over the body not just a colour and tan mouse with white patches which is basicly a mismarked tan!

Anyone can breed mismarked tans, however Tricolours are totally different.

You wouldn't called a black and tan rabbit that had a white patch tricolour or Harliquin.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> No, a tri coloured mouse is not any mismarked TANS.
> 
> A true tricolur will have the 3 colours over the body not just a colour and tan mouse with white patches which is basicly a mismarked tan!
> 
> ...


 
i would:lol2: three colours is tri-colour to me


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ditta said:


> i would:lol2: three colours is tri-colour to me


 
Aye, And whats the right term and what other people think are two completely different things. Just cause you misname doesn't just make it right lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, And whats the right term and what other people think are two completely different things. Just cause you misname doesn't just make it right lol


 it makes it right in my head and that is all i can comment on, just my opinion, three colours=tri-colour:lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

But a siamese hooded would be three colours, so in your opinion that would be a tricolour too? How about the patchy marked minks that are sold as tricolours too? Just an easy gimmick, not the real thing by a long shot.

I'd be happy with a black tan rat, you never know, we might get one one day!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

This is very easily settled... post pics of your tri-coloured rats and some one will tell you what they are. 
I can see what ditta is geting at regarding 3 colours = tricoloured but GENETICALLY speaking they are two colours and a pattern. 
And a black and tan rat... if one crops up... I'll fight you for it!!!

Kat


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to say exactly what Kat just said. Yes they're tri-coloured to look at, but genetically they are not.

As far as I am aware there have been no recorded cases of tri-coloured rats existing. There has been Mosaic but this is a genetic freak mutation that, when bred, does not pass it on (likewise with Chimera which is similar to Mosaic). I am not sure if it is the same in all animals, but in Guinea Pigs certainly, you need to have the gene for tortoishell present before you can get tri-colour.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a mosaic here, she was bred by Blairwitch Rattery and is black with a blue splodge on her face.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

She sounds lovely!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I've never seen mosaic rats but I once bred a mosaic campbells russian hamster. Its ot a heritable colour, just a bit of a querk... The 'odd' colour patch is always a colour that is a constituent of the colour of the rest of the animals' body so in this case it was a platinum dove with a black patch. Not the best photo but nicely demonstrates the 3 colour effect. 










Very rare and very cute!

Kat


----------



## rat-man (Sep 2, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I have a mosaic here, she was bred by Blairwitch Rattery and is black with a blue splodge on her face.


Id love to see a pic :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It's not as striking as in other mosaics where there is more equal distribution of the two colours, but here she is:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

That's quite funky Kathy!!

Very cute baby campbells too Kat.


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

Kathy your ratty is stunning such a cutie big cuddles for her.

I have a tri-colour campbells russian hamster also 3 tri-colour syrian hamsters othewise known as a white banded tortoishell and black tortoishell.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont' have any tri rats but I d have tort and white hams in dove, golden and black and black umbrous.


Sarah,

They arent' known as white banded tortoiseshell and black just tort and white in whatever colour they are. Apparently it's not a band but it is supposed to be equal parts white, yellow and 'colour'.
Some call them tri's as well though. Or in the US they are known as Calico's I beleive as are tort and whtie cats.

I used to call them black tort banded as well...lol


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for that not sure why in the hamster books they always put that. They change the colouring types so many times lol I cannot keep up. I must admit I like the torts but they are naughty though. Yup the US do call them calico's. 

Your hamsters sound gorgeous I may have to look at your website if its ok.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

saxon said:


> I dont' have any tri rats but I d have tort and white hams in dove, golden and black and black umbrous.
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> ...


 
They are a Black banded Tort. lol

The White can come from being Banded or from Dominant spot.
Hence - Tort. and white

The 'standard' calls for equal even patches of defined colour. (off the top of my head?!?) They would also go into the 'patterned class' show-wise against all the other pretty patterned hams. Reckon going to be hard one to get a good example of. But with a bit of luck you never know.

I live in hope !


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Myth said:


> The White can come from being Banded or from Dominant spot.
> Hence - Tort. and white
> 
> The 'standard' calls for equal even patches of defined colour. (off the top of my head?!?) They would also go into the 'patterned class' show-wise against all the other pretty patterned hams. Reckon going to be hard one to get a good example of. But with a bit of luck you never know.
> ...


 
Yes that is what I said!

I have been told that they are not regarded as tort banded nowadays. Even if form a banded line. That yes they are a patterned hamster and so would be entered into a patterned class but not classed as a tort banded anymore.

I have some rather nice ones but not show quality yet. Mind you maybe they would do well if there arne't very many around!!!!!!

OP,

I dont' have many pics of the torts ont he site as yet I havne't updated in months.
I'll try and get it done over the Xmas.


----------



## luciospiderman (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everybody, someone can tell me if it is a real tricolor?
He is a young male born a couple of month ago at home… pretty cool, isn´t it?







































: victory:cheers!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mosaic or chimera, not tricoloured as there's no such thing. You cant breed for it, it's not a genetic trait that will make the same kind of babies - it's a freak one off. Gorgeous freak, though.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*agreed* Stunning freak!!


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

luciospiderman said:


> Hi everybody, someone can tell me if it is a real tricolor?
> He is a young male born a couple of month ago at home… pretty cool, isn´t it?
> image
> 
> ...


 OMG I want! Name your price, I would also be willing to trade my firstborn :lol2::flrt:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

razor said:


> hi, ive got two rats out that are still abit young not weened yet so could change colou,r but doubt it. in know in mice, tri colour mice are new and abit harder to get. i was wondering if the same in rats. these are looking cream and white, red eyes. with a couple of brown patches on them. very nice either way but are they something diffent? also the rst of the liter are all black and some black with small patches of white.


 Pics? :flrt:


----------

